# Atlas Bipod



## Jester896 (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a new Atlas PSR Bipod I just put in service.  I had some issues with the tension and was not able to pan or tilt the bipod.  I was also not able to turn the tension knob underneath.  I put a pair of channel locks on the tension knob to assist in turning and the tension knob immediately broke off.  The tension knob was no longer connected but I was able to adjust and re tighten the bipod with it, it just wouldn't stay on the bipod.  When I got back from the range I emailed B&T Industries and was given an RGA #.  I sent it to them priority mail and they called me the morning it arrived.  They told me that they received it, they went over it, replaced the broken parts, function tested it, and they thought that there was a strong chance that it would go back out that afternoon...it did...they sent me the tracking #.


----------



## nkbigdog (May 22, 2019)

Well done Sir! Gonna be hard to beat an Atlas..My Scar 17 is the host for one..I like that you can change the feet it is mounted on, to suit the terrain. I use half moon for tables and stands..The spikes I use for less than stable area's. Quality is hard to beat


----------



## Jester896 (May 22, 2019)

It was a tough pill to swallow when I bough it.  I have just used it the once and it is hard to believe I have used a Harris with Claws when this is available.  I'm not knock on Harris either.  I also picked up spikes and they are way easier to swap out than Harris feet too.

It looks like their customer service is going to be stellar too. It came back 2-Day Service...just like I sent it and smooth as silk now.


----------

